# Super cheap dedicated servers!



## NodeBytes (May 20, 2013)

looks like WII has stock for some of the older offers, the promo code still works!!

https://www.wholesaleinternet.net/dedicated/

??? Dual Xeon 5520 (16 v-cores), 24GB RAM, 1TB Hard Drive, 100Mbit - $59 ???
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1253517

??? Dual Xeon 5420, 8GB RAM, 250GB Hard Drive, 100Mbit Unmetered - $39 NO BUYDOWN!???
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1246545


----------



## Pmadd (May 20, 2013)

I got the dual 5420 deal a few days ago for a friend, works like a charm.


----------



## TruvisT (May 20, 2013)

HAven't they been sold out for over a month?

EDIT: n/m I see they are back in.. but for how long..


----------



## NodeBytes (May 20, 2013)

It's summer host season...


----------



## drmike (May 20, 2013)

Pretty good pricing.  Their network is rather good and support on the dedicated units is good.

Glad to see some more competitive pricing from WSI.

Summer hosts, yep, they'll be selling from this location like every other year.  This year quite a few other networks too where offers will originate from.  Some really low dedicated offers in past quarter.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 20, 2013)

I'd like to see more offers from Europe to be honest. It is a pain scouring through the offers section in WHT and seeing a helluva lot of cheap dedicated servers being offered in the States and few from Europe.


----------



## drmike (May 20, 2013)

Well Europe has been drained a big way by large discount companies, a few of them controlling the market.

But those companies have royally started to screw resellers with all sorts of surcharges for uses, responsiveness, etc.

I think in the next year we'll see more Euro offers from new companies spring up.

Low cost dedicated servers are almost solely found in the US.  Everywhere else you really have to dig to find anything.


----------



## shovenose (May 21, 2013)

We should be getting some excellent deals from UnmanagedServers.NET within 12 months  but what is the best location in Europe for datacenter? It is so different, it would be worth investigating though.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 21, 2013)

shovenose said:


> We should be getting some excellent deals from UnmanagedServers.NET within 12 months but what is the best location in Europe for datacenter? It is so different, it would be worth investigating though.


 

1) I highly recommend you get your shit together in one location instead of thinking of going into another venture.

2) Who is this 'we' you speak of when you speak of your business?


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

shovenose said:


> We should be getting some excellent deals from UnmanagedServers.NET within 12 months  but what is the best location in Europe for datacenter? It is so different, it would be worth investigating though.


Awww, shucks @shovenose, I hate to pick on you.

School me, who is UnmanagedServers?   What's their datacenter location and ASN?

I went to their website and then started fashioning a noose for them.

Check these funnies out:

https://unmanagedservers.net/about.php

UnmanagedServers.NET is part of the (UNKNOWN) group of companies that runs our business and datacenter. We have our own building, office, network, and ASN, ASXXXXX, and have been proudly serving the industry under various names since 2011.

https://unmanagedservers.net/infrastructure.php

At our core, we use (UKNOWN) routers.

UnmanagedServers.NET is part of the group of companies that owns our datacenter.

Our datacenter is cooled to a temperature that is comfortable to both our staff and our stuff.

Physical access is restricted to three trusted individuals besides the owner,

... our advanced controls to improve routing, minimize packet loss, nullroute hackers, and mitigate denial of service attacks.

I'll stop there.   This provider either just launched their website (and shouldn't have) or are a very small company.

Who uses a data center to cool their "stuff"?  These jokers do.

You are going to love their expertise in nullrouting your IPs.


----------



## Reece-DM (May 21, 2013)

Thats one of Shovenose's old websites @Buffalooed.

Good are Evoswitch, Dataplace, Databarn & SmartDC in NL, it would depend on your needs as per which one i say though


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

Are we sure @shovenose isn't really Chris Fabozzi  ?


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

Reece said:


> Good are Evoswitch, Dataplace, Databarn & SmartDC in NL, it would depend on your needs as per which one i say though


Evoswitch has been popular here and there on offers in the past elsewhere.

Do any of those companies actually do dedicated servers anywhere new the US pricing?


----------



## shovenose (May 21, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Evoswitch has been popular here and there on offers in the past elsewhere.
> 
> Do any of those companies actually do dedicated servers anywhere new the US pricing?


Post #8 in this thread was not serious. I dislike European stuff except for the food 

oh and click on the ASN link, I think you will lol.


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Post #8 in this thread was not serious. I dislike European stuff except for the food
> 
> oh and click on the ASN link, I think you will lol.


@shovenose being a prankster now I see  I was buffaloed, for a second, until I looked at the WHOIS info.

You would make a fine addition to the pranksters in Buffalo.  Datacenter aspirations, vague use of the word WE.  Unsure of your ASN, who owns the place, etc.


----------



## shovenose (May 21, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> @shovenose being a prankster now I see  I was buffaloed, for a second, until I looked at the WHOIS info.
> 
> You would make a fine addition to the pranksters in Buffalo.  Datacenter aspirations, vague use of the word WE.  Unsure of your ASN, who owns the place, etc.


I wish the thanks button worked


----------



## 365Networks (May 21, 2013)

WSI is a great place for the price.


----------



## Reece-DM (May 21, 2013)

For NL on the budget there is the likes of SnelServer (Though not so cheap these days) Using SmartDC.

Worldstream.nl << An old fav back in the day, cheap pricing as ever checkout there special page for the older gen CPU's/ Deals.

Only problem over in EU is IPV4 pricing and stingy providers wanting to keep a hold of them..


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

Reece said:


> Only problem over in EU is IPV4 pricing and stingy providers wanting to keep a hold of them..


I wasn't even going there  But...

IPV4 is destroying the market in Europe.  Big IP "shortage" and lots of price whoopings going on.

This will hit the US soon enough I suspect and it will be muck uglier there.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 21, 2013)

Reece said:


> Worldstream.nl << An old fav back in the day, cheap pricing as ever checkout there special page for the older gen CPU's/ Deals.


Can't believe I completely forgot about them, cheers!


----------



## vanarp (May 21, 2013)

How these guys are able to offer dedicated servers at such prices?


----------



## Ishaq (May 21, 2013)

They own the machines, so it's easy to rent for cheap.


----------



## texteditor (May 21, 2013)

More like:

1. Old, often desktop-grade hardware

2. Cheap Electricity

3. http://www.kcix.net/


----------



## NodeBytes (May 21, 2013)

If anyone wants an atom or p4 make me an offer!


----------



## TheLinuxBug (May 21, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I wish the thanks button worked


It does, click on it on the right side. You can't really be this dumb and blind?!?!

On a side note:

Though it is not a super beefy server, 1paket in Germany does offer a server in the $29.00/month range: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1265978

Edit: For those of you who took note of this offer I will say a few things: I have used 1paket and Claudia is a great person, their support wasn't the fastest but they were always good people to deal with.   They used mostly Lambdanet peering and amsix/decix as well so really fast and reliable network infrastructure.   If you are looking for something with good EU/USA routing this is a good option.

Cheers!


----------



## TheLinuxBug (May 24, 2013)

I was looking around WHT and saw another interesting deal.  I have never used this group mind you, but they have a few servers in the $30-$35 range 100mbps unmetered:

*Denver, CO (USA)*

Intel Atom D525 ( 2 Core x 2 ) - 4GB RAM - 500GB HDD - 5 IPs - 100Mbps Dedicated - Unmetered Bandwidth - $35/mo.(Available QTY:9)

*Chicago, IL. (USA)*

Intel Atom D510 ( 2 Core x 2 ) - 2GB RAM - 500GB HDD - 1 IPs - 100Mbps Dedicated - Unmetered Bandwidth - $30/mo.(Available QTY:1)

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1268395

Cheers!


----------



## nunim (May 24, 2013)

Is anyone intrested in splitting a dedicated server, say something like a kvm 2 cores, 4gb ram, 1 drive, all dedicated for $20/mo, or at that price point are you better off just finding your own cheap dedi?  I've been looking at the cheap dedi's and you can get a hell of a lot better specs for not much more money but I really don't need 8 cores or 16gb of ram.


----------



## mikho (May 24, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I wish the thanks button worked


It does, you are thinking of 'the other place'


----------



## willie (May 25, 2013)

1. I thought the cheapest dedis were from European companies (OVH, Hetzner, online.net).  They have better internet connectivity there and I think power might be cheaper in France.

2. I have two OVH dedis (about to release one) at OVH Canada.  The DC is apparently built at the site of an old aluminum smelter, so tons of cheap Quebec hydro power.  Also I think they use outside-air cooling, a fairly new practice.  Seems hard to compete with that.

3. The feeling of a dedicated server instead of a VPS is intensely liberating.  Want to run a task that burns 100% CPU on all cores all day long, just let it rip.  Made a mistake, just fix it and run again (unlike if you're paying by the hour with cloud hosting in which case you spend hours screwing around trying to salvage the output from the first run). Tons of disk space and actual (not virtual) ram, and in OVH's case ridiculous bandwidth.   Some of their plans are more attractive than others, but the SP1 (quad core i5-3570S, 2x2TB disk space, 16gb ram, 100 mbit unmetered net, all for $60/month) just crushes any combination of VPS you can get for that expenditure. 

If you want a super cheap low capacity dedi, maybe ARM hosting (racks of raspberry pis or whatever) will be cheaper than x86 offerings soon.


----------



## Ivan (May 25, 2013)

Simple question here, based on you guys' opinions which would be a better deal? 

// Datashack


*Quad Dual-Core Opteron 8220*


2.8Ghz - 4 Processors 
8 Physical Cores
32GB DDR2 ECC
500GB
20TB Monthly Transfer
Linux/Windows* OS
5 usable IPv4 Address
/64 IPv6 Address Block**
Remote Reboot Access
$59.00/month


or

// OVH


Intel i5 3570S
4 Cores / 4 Threads
3.1GHz / 3.8GHz Turbo Boost
16GB RAM
2x 2TB SATA 2 
$59.00 p/month
 

Uses would be maybe a small VPS node and a personal dedi


----------



## willie (May 25, 2013)

1. The i5 will probably be faster despite having half as many total cores.  The extra ram of the AMD could be useful for some things though.

2. A dedi with just one disk (no RAID) is scary, especially on that older server where the drive may already be beat to hell.  It's one thing if you're using it as a cache replicating data that already exists elsewhere, but for general use I'd definitely add a second drive.  Software raid 1 works fine.

3. OVH issues just one ipv4 address to those cheap servers, though there's supposedly some "failover" trick to get 3 addresses.  If you want more, you have to pay for the "professional" package.  I don't know if you care about this.  You do get a /64 ipv6 block if that turns you on.

4. OVH is notoriously intolerant to any sort of abuse including inbound DDOS.  They cancel ALL your servers if that happens, from what I've heard.  So I couldn't see hosting random people's VPS's on them or doing anything likely to attract attacks.  For quiet personal use, they are great.

5. I wonder if it might be possible to upgrade the hardware of that AMD box, by buying 4-core or larger CPU's on ebay.  It's likely that there are drop-in replacements (depending on socket type) for the dual core cpu's.  Since they are still obsolete, you can sometimes find them dirt cheap.

6. OVH network capacity is tremendous.  I've done multi-hour (50+ GB) outbound transfers (Quebec to NY) and really kept up the full 100Mbit/s the whole time.  This is from the KS1 plan (dual core i3-2130, 8gb).  I now also have the SP1 you mention and it's great.  It runs my application about 1.7x faster than the i3, if that matters.  This reflects the relative passmark scores pretty closely.  But, it's desktop hardware, has non-ECC ram, etc.  The AMD box is maybe more "serious" though older.

6.5 (added) One annoying thing about the cheap OVH servers is that the INTERNAL network interface is capped at 100 mbit.  I can see limiting the internet bandwidth to that, but it is chintzy to have transfer that slow to other boxes in the same data center.  It took around 24h to transfer 1TB of data between two boxes because of that.  Their more expensive servers do have gbit ports.

7. I'm really surprised at the low hosting cost for something as electricity hungry as that quad socket AMD.  It probably uses over 4 amps of power when fully loaded.  Power in DC's is at a huge premium these days, so most of those boxes are retired.

If you are ok with European location, you could also look at Hetzner servers including from their online robot.


----------



## Ivan (May 25, 2013)

willie said:


> 1. The i5 will probably be faster despite having half as many total cores.  The extra ram of the AMD could be useful for some things though.
> 
> 2. A dedi with just one disk (no RAID) is scary, especially on that older server where the drive may already be beat to hell.  It's one thing if you're using it as a cache replicating data that already exists elsewhere, but for general use I'd definitely add a second drive.  Software raid 1 works fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the in depth reply of yours. Nothing too power-hungry that I plan to run, just something for personal use and a personal VPS node, is what I plan. Better yet Datashack provides a /29 IPv4 block so yeah.


----------



## Chronic (May 25, 2013)

Speaking of dedicated servers, anyone had any experiences with these things? http://www.online.net/fr/serveur-dedie/dedibox-classic

I am yet to see a similar offer at this price.


----------



## willie (May 25, 2013)

Interesting.  That is a similar price and configuration to the OVH KS1, except with a 4-core cpu (an upgrade from earlier when they were using the 2-core low power version, I think).  The cpu has no hyperthreading so it is probably comparable to the i5-3570S in the OVH SP1.  By my measurement the SP1 has about 1.7x the cpu performance of the KS1, ymmv.  OVH has the advantage (depending) of being available in North America.  The SP1 plan is more expensive ($60/mo or about 46 euro) but has 2x the ram and disk space.  

Heh, it looks like the dedibox classic plan is not actually available: https://console.online.net/fr/order/server

I remember checking for it before and it was never available.  So oh well.  There doesn't seem to be any shortage of OVH stuff.

Since the thread is supposedly about super cheap, I note that in that link above, they do have their 9.99 euro dedi, though it is pretty low-end and again an entry level Kimsufi seems more attractive.


----------



## willie (May 26, 2013)

Looking at http://www.cpubenchmark.net/pt7_cpu_list.php it claims a dual Opteron 8220 runs at 3651 Passmark, which is much better than I expected.  So four of them would be in the 7000 range.  That is the same general ballpark as the i5-3570 (a little slower, but the extra ram is good).

Is that a normal datashack offer?  I don't see it on their site anywhere.


----------



## Ivan (May 26, 2013)

willie said:


> Looking at http://www.cpubenchmark.net/pt7_cpu_list.php it claims a dual Opteron 8220 runs at 3651 Passmark, which is much better than I expected.  So four of them would be in the 7000 range.  That is the same general ballpark as the i5-3570 (a little slower, but the extra ram is good).
> 
> Is that a normal datashack offer?  I don't see it on their site anywhere.


https://www.datashack.net/dedicated/

It's in the 2nd column


----------



## willie (May 26, 2013)

Oh I see, datashack.com goes to a completely different company, looks like some domain squatting going on ;-).

But, datashack.net says that Opteron 8220 plan is out of stock.


----------



## earl (May 26, 2013)

Chronic said:


> Speaking of dedicated servers, anyone had any experiences with these things? http://www.online.net/fr/serveur-dedie/dedibox-classic
> 
> I am yet to see a similar offer at this price.


They charge you a setup fee even thought it mentions free setup, if it's an international order the setup fee is $59.. and the gen2 which is an awesome deal is only limited to France..


----------



## WorldStream (May 27, 2013)

Reece said:


> For NL on the budget there is the likes of SnelServer (Though not so cheap these days) Using SmartDC.
> 
> Worldstream.nl << An old fav back in the day, cheap pricing as ever checkout there special page for the older gen CPU's/ Deals.
> 
> Only problem over in EU is IPV4 pricing and stingy providers wanting to keep a hold of them..


Dear,

Thank you for the thumbs up!

IPv4 is becoming a major issue on the Internet. New IPv4 addresses are only available on market places and not through RIPE anymore. Only if you are a new RIPE LIR, you can get a /22 subnet from RIPE which are 4 /24 ranges. Therefore IPv4 addresses are not easily given out with a server anymore. Hope you all understand!

Regards,

Dirk


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 2, 2013)

Last call on a Dual Core Atom @ $20/month. I am done with it and if there's anyone else who wants it, let me know.


----------

